# Irish troops may be asked to participate in Mali mission



## Crusader74 (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.independent.ie/national-...d-to-participate-in-mali-mission-3281637.html

IRISH troops - who are already training African soldiers to fight Al Qaeda-linked rebels in Somalia - could be asked to take part in an EU/UN mission to Mali.
Two thirds of the African country has been overrun by the terrorist group and Islamic fighters .
Amid fears that the African country could turn into a platform for terrorist attacks EU leaders said at a summit last month that the Mali crisis was an “immediate threat” to Europe.
Under consideration is a plan to send around 200 military trainers from EU countries protected by a similiar sized force to help the small Mali army against the militants in the northern part of the country.
But it could take many months to put in place.
France, the former colonial power in the area, drafted an October 12 UN Security Council resolution asking African states and the
UN for a Mali military intervention plan led by the West African ECOWAS bloc, a regional group of fifteen West African countries, within 45 days.
The EU is also considering helping the bloc with military planning and logistics.
Ireland is already leading an EU mission in Uganda which is training Somali troops to fight the Al Qaeda-linked Al Shabaab militants in that country’s civil war.
Commanded by Col Michael Beary, the 75 trainers include ten Irish soldiers.
The country already contributes a small number of officers to the headquarters of the maritime effort by the EU, NAVFOR’S Operation Atalanta, to stop pirate attacks in the Indian Ocean.
Ireland was asked last March to contribute an armed detachment to protect World Food Programme ships travelling to Somalia but no decision has been made on that request.
The EU diplomatic service is to report on a plan to help Mali’s military at the next EU foreign minister’s meeting on November 19 which could involve help only with training; training plus reform of the army’s structure, or both of these plus mentoring.
However a statement from the Department of Defence to Independent.ie said no consideration has yet been given to any contribution to an operation that may take place in Mali.
“During October the UN Security Council adopted a resolution (Resolution 2071) on Mali which tasked U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon, in consultation with all relevant parties, to submit to the Security Council within 45 days, a written report on the implementation of the resolution.
“This included detailed and actionable recommendations to respond to the request of the Transitional authorities of Mali regarding an international military force intervention. In addition, the EU is assessing what assistance it might be able to provide to the Mali intervention pursuant to the provisions of the Resolution.”
“Pending the outcome of these considerations and the provision of a further UNSCR, it is not possible to give any consideration to the possible contribution to a UN or EU mission in Mali.
“Any participation would require approval of Government and Dail Eireann as appropriate, “ the statement said.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 5, 2012)

Even the mention alone of AQ and any chance of it being a two way range means lads won't be sent in until it's quiet.

Irish Governments are too risk adverse to send regular troops anywhere remotely ropey.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 5, 2012)

Poccington said:


> Even the mention alone of AQ and any chance of it being a two way range means lads won't be sent in until it's quiet.
> 
> Irish Governments are too risk adverse to send regular troops anywhere remotely ropey.


 
We'll have to wait and see.. If they do send anyone, we have plenty of volunteers.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 5, 2012)

Regardless of ropeyness, it'd at least be more interesting than the Leb!


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 5, 2012)

Poccington said:


> Regardless of ropeyness, it'd at least be more interesting than the Leb!


 

We have to get a deployment quick because the Leb is rapping up over the next 18 months..


----------



## Poccington (Nov 5, 2012)

Really? As in Irish Batt is gonna be pulled out?

Jesus... What a disaster


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 5, 2012)

Poccington said:


> Really? As in Irish Batt is gonna be pulled out?
> 
> Jesus... What a disaster


 

short answer is yes.


----------

